# B15 GXE Turbo IS COMPLETE!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

That's right guys. T28 turbo!!!
Right now I'm only running a vortech FMU, walbro fuel pump, and SAFC.

I need to recirculate the blow off valve, and do some other odd stuff, but the car runs smoothly 

pics can be seen (for those of you who don't believe me, hahahaha)
at http://photos.yahoo.com/mistasentra


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice turbo, excellent work. :cheers: 
Glad to see another nissan going FI. I hope to go there someday, i heard its a beautiful place. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

'tis indeed. Now to get it all tuned and stuff


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Good job, I was wondering if it was possible to transplant a SE-R fascia onto a lower model. Looked like it could be done, now I know. Did the bolts match up or was there modification necessary? Did you get it off of a junked SE-R? How much did the change cost? Did your GXE come with Base SE-R rims?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You didnt really tow a 5000 pound trailer with your sentra did you? The towing capacity for these cars is only around 1500 pounds.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

of course I did!! btw, that trailer weighs 8000lbs, and we went into the mountains 

there are a couple of bolts on the bumper that you won't be able to use, but no big deal. it bolts right up.
those wheels are from a 2001 Sentra SE model  I bought them before the SER was even for sale (b15 model, of course, lol)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *That's right guys. T28 turbo!!!
> Right now I'm only running a vortech FMU, walbro fuel pump, and SAFC.*


COOL! Nice work!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice job Mike! Did you post a thread at B15? I must have missed it. Have a link to it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah its over on B15...........entitled "Its ON now baby!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

so how much power you figure its putting to the wheels?, gonna dyno it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll dyno it for sure. I can't tell what I'm puttin down other than saying it feels really nice 
I still have some tuning to do


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

so how much boost can it handle so far? is this the first one (I'm not familiar with this chassis and engine)? I cant wait to here more info on this.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

PS who's the guy with all the freckles?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *so how much boost can it handle so far? is this the first one (I'm not familiar with this chassis and engine)? I cant wait to here more info on this. *


This is the first B15(2000+) GXE to be under boost that I know of from the online community.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *PS who's the guy with all the freckles? *


that's me  Mr.Sunburn.

I'm runnin straight 3psi-4psi


----------

